# carte graphique macbook pro HS



## percuba (27 Mars 2010)

Je suis le possesseur d'un Macbook pro 15" core2duo 2,4 Ghz modèle A1226 acheté neuf le 21 septembre 2007.
  Malheureusement au mois de février 2010 ce dernier est tombé en panne. Les symptômes ont été graphiques dans un premier temps (zébrures sur l'écran) puis, plus rien (plus rien sur l'écran et pas de boing au démarrage du MBP).
  Après une recherche sur le web j'ai constaté que mon chipset graphique faisait partie d'une série défectueuse et qu'en principe apple prenait en charge ce problème (http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2377?viewlocale=fr_FR).
  Je me suis donc rendu dans un centre agrée apple (Truc) qui me diagnostique un problème qui n'est pas lié au processeur (graphique?) et qui me fait un devis d'un montant de 859,14 euros ht (1027,53 euros ttc). Autant dire que devant un tarif aussi exorbitant j'ai naturellement refusé le devis et suis reparti avec mon MBP sous le bras bien décidé à ne pas en rester là (ordinateur acheté fin 2007 pour un prix de 2438,9 euros ttc !!!). 
  Je suis donc allé dans un autre centre agrée apple (machin) et là on me rétorque que l'ordinateur n'accepte pas les tests permettant de diagnostiquer la panne!!! J'ai donc appelé apple qui m'a confirmé que mon macbook pro pro faisait partie de la série équipée du chipset graphique défectueux et m'a donné un code de procédure de test (TS 2377) à faire effectuer par Truc, j&#8217;ai appelé Truc qui m&#8217;a dit que mon ordinateur n&#8217;accepterait pas ce test&#8230;
  Dégouté, mais remonté et décidé, je trouve sur le web un spécialiste de la réparation d'ordinateurs apple (Autre boite&#8206, j'appelle et je tombe sur quelqu'un de fort sympathique qui me dit que mon problème est lié au processeur graphique de la carte logique du macbook pro. Je lui envoie l'ordinateur, il me le répare après avoir diagnostiqué un problème lié au processeur graphique !!!, il me renvoie l'ordinateur, je l'allume et il fonctionne à merveille. Montant facturé: 376,74 euros ttc).
  L'image d'apple en a pris pour son grade après cette mésaventure. De plus j'avais investi dans ce type de machine, réputée pour sa fiabilité, dans la mesure où je m&#8217;en sers lors de spectacles live .
  A présent je vais en entreprendre des démarches et des recours auprès d'apple et des centres agrées pour que le problème soit reconnu et qu'on prenne en charges les réparations.
  Si quelqu&#8217;un peut m&#8217;éclairer sur les démarches et les recours à effectuer pour résoudre ce problème cela me serait d&#8217;une aide précieuse.


----------



## macinside (27 Mars 2010)

La prise en charge de la carte logique par un Centre de Service Agrée Apple est soumise a un test qui doit généré un code de validation pour obtenir la prise en charge par Apple. Si il peu être obtenu => la réparation est prise en charge. Si il ne peu pas être obtenu => pas de prise en charge donc devis. Et ceci est a la demande express d'Apple. 

Le tarif annoncé est bien celui d'une remplacement de carte logique auprès d'un Centre de Service Agrée Apple. La troisième boite que tu a été voir n'est très certainement pas un Centre de Service Agrée Apple, donc reste a savoir ce qui a été réellement fait. Apple peu maintenant te rétorqué que la société qui est intervenu n'a pas d'agrément, donc tu risque une fin de non recevoir d'Apple


----------



## peymi (16 Juin 2010)

exactement le même probleme et chez un réparateur (peut être le même) j'en ai eu pour 270 et il marche à nouveau. dans un centre agrée on m'a dit qu'il était bon pour la poubelle!!
Macbook pro core 2 duo 2,4 de fin 2007 (250Go/4Go) problème: carte graphique


----------



## wyattwamar (16 Juin 2010)

il n'a jamais montré un signe quelconque. d'un coup, âpres redémarrage, il n'affiche plus rien. meme avec un ecran externe il n'affiche rien. au début j'ai crus que c'est un problème d'ecran. un ami qui connais bien mac depuis des année (moi nouveau depuis 1an). il m'a mit au courant de cette défaillance de carte graphique. 

mon problème, c'est que j'ai acheté cet ordi chez un particulier, il m'a pas donner de facture. du coup je ne connais pas sa vrai date d'achat. 

je vais essayer avec apple s'il peuvent faire quelque chose. si non, ça m'intéresse vraiment si vous me donniez l'adresse ou vous avez réparer le votre. 

je préfère le réparer a 300 que de le perdre définitivement. si non, je cherche a acheter un autre 17" d'occasion, c'est a partir de quand le problème est résolu.

merci d'avance.


----------



## zakson (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
MERCI de me donner les coordonnées de ce réparateur car, je suis désespérée avec ce même problème : MacBook Pro 2.2 Intel Core 2 Duo achété en Décembre 2007.

Dans l'attente,



peymi a dit:


> exactement le même probleme et chez un réparateur (peut être le même) j'en ai eu pour 270&#8364; et il marche à nouveau. dans un centre agrée on m'a dit qu'il était bon pour la poubelle!!
> Macbook pro core 2 duo 2,4 de fin 2007 (250Go/4Go) problème: carte graphique


----------



## nakedsnake (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour
Etant probablement dans la même situation (voir topic carte mére grillé) j'aimerai connaitre les coordonnés de votre réparateur. Le prix de 300 euros correspond d'après certains site hors apple au changement d'écran. Donc pour un changement de carte mére c'est cadeau.
Apres mon mbp porte la référence des modéles à problème. Il y a 1 mois un pote faisant partie du lot a eu un remplacement gratuit en 1 semaine. J'ai bonne espoir d'avoir le même traitement... 
Mais si jamais ce n'est pas le cas, j'aimerai beaucoup passer par le même chemin que vous . Merci!


----------



## ephemeral (9 Novembre 2010)

Je suis également intéressé par l'adresse (en privé) et surtout savoir ce qui a été fait.

Je suis dans la même situation, c'est un dire un écran noir, pas d'affichage même en dvi.
Bref la carte graphique est en cause la série est reconnue défectueuse par Apple mais comme il n'a pas généré de numéro lors du passage du test, Apple me dit bien gentiment que si j'ai pas les moyens de m'en racheter un, c'est dommage pour moi. 

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## den9 (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi le même problème avec mon Macbook Pro qui date de 2006.
Jusqu'à présent je suis très déçu du service après vente de Apple, c'est pour cela que j'aimerai trouver une alternative. Si vous pouviez me faire suivre l'adresse de votre réparateur, je vous en serai très reconnaissant.
Un grand merci.


----------



## Macbricepro (12 Novembre 2010)

j'aimerai aussi avoir l'adresse en pv s'il te plait, merci bien


----------



## emiliejankoko (4 Décembre 2010)

bonsoir à tous,
j'ai eu le même problème que précedemment relaté par percuba en début de discussion.
Apple n'a pas voulu prendre en charge le changement de ma carte graphique qu'un réparateur (non agrée) au combien compétent m'a lui pris en charge pour.....350 euros ! 
Machine envoyée en colissimo et récupérée en état de marche 5 jours après !!!
Le service client apple a été de mauvaise foie voir audieux à mon sens ! je leur ai promis de leur faire une bonne pub'!
les réparateurs agrées m'avaient eux proposé des changements de carte mère complète à plus de 1000 euros !!! apple service client a osé me répondre '' vous vous en sortez bien!''

A toutes fins utiles je vous propose de vous transmettre les coordonnées de ce réparateur (situé à Pontoise) après demande sur mon mail perso.
Merci de respecter mon temps et de n'abonder ma boîte qu'avec le plus grand sérieux.

Emilie


----------



## PDD (6 Décembre 2010)

Etonnant ta dernière phrase...on "'abondera" (?) pas ta boite à message...


----------



## jmt (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

 Idem avec mon Macbook Pro, acheté neuf fin 2007. Carte graphique HS.
Etant déçu du service après vente d'Apple (devis estimé à 1000).
Si vous pouviez me  faire suivre l'adresse de votre réparateur cela serait fort sympathique.

Merci
Bonne journée
JM


----------



## Sly54 (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu es sûr de ne pas être dans ce cas ?


----------



## daoldskool (27 Janvier 2011)

j'ai envoyer des messages privés a ceux qui ont pu réparer leur machine par des réparateurs externe a apple pour avoir leurs adresses a moins que je me sois raté,je n'ai pas eu de retour,je désespère tjs et j'espere avoir cette info pour me sauver la vie,merci d'avance


----------



## photo4photos (27 Janvier 2011)

Question bete et anodine mais est il possible d'avoir une carte graphique externe comme sur pc...?


----------



## serco (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,
j'ai vu vos messages à propos du MacBook Pro. Evidemment, j'ai  le même problème. Serait il possible de connaître l'adresse dont vous  parlez ; cela me rendrait vraiment service. 
Un grand merci. Bien  cordialement


----------



## kyle3975 (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir,

Meme pb avec mon MBPserait-il possible d'avoir l'adresse du réparateur svp ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (5 Juillet 2011)

emiliejankoko a dit:


> (non agrée) au combien compétent m'a lui pris en charge pour.....350 euros !



ça fait cher le coup de décapeur thermique et/ou passage au mini four


----------



## Yasone (11 Juillet 2011)

Salut !

J ai le Meme soucis que toi pour la carte graphique , tu as l adressées la boutique ou tu as fait ton dépannage ? 

Merci


----------



## pommecontrole (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis gérant de [pub], centre de maintenance Apple à [pub]

Pour les MacBook Pro 15" et 17" équipés d'un processeur graphique NVDIA, et non éligible au programme qualité Apple; nous proposons un forfait réparation à 290 &#8364; TTC.

Immobilisation de la machine  : 24 heures.

Notre site web : pub

A bientôt !


----------



## macinside (12 Octobre 2011)

avec un coup de décapeur thermique ? un sèche cheveux ? ou un passage en mini four de cuisine  ?


----------



## jp larique (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous j'ai effectivement le même problème que vous Macbook Pro 15" fin 2007, plus de carte graphique.
Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de me communiquer les coordonnées d'un réparateur sérieux.
(Pour moins de 300).

Merci

A+


----------



## macoupc (26 Mars 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour, Tu es sûr de ne pas être dans ce cas ?


:rateau: Moi je suis exactement dans ce cas mais ça fait *5 ans* que je l'ai acheté... et il est dit dans cette note_ (très pro au demeurant)_ qu'ils remplacent la carte graphique pendant les 4 années suivant la date d'achat... J'ai plus qu'à me payer la réparation et j'hésite, 350 pour un ordi qui a 5 ans... autant en acheter un nouveau.

Ca me faisait de drôles d'écrans quand je sollicitais énormément la carte (3D...) au tout début en 2008 et j'ai laisser filer. Puis il y a quelques jours, 4 ans plus tard l'écran interne ne marchait plus mais l'écran externe en DVI fonctionnait. Puis c'est revenu sur l'écran du portable et maintenant... plus rien. 

Le prochain RDV dans un apple store genius bar est pour le 2 avril. Sinon je vais voir dans un APR.

C'est ça qu'on appelle "lobsolescence programmée" ?  Je ne me décidais pas à acheter un nouvel ordi donc ils ont fait kaputer l'écran ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------




jp larique a dit:


> Bonjour à tous j'ai effectivement le même problème que vous Macbook Pro 15" fin 2007, plus de carte graphique.
> Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de me communiquer les coordonnées d'un réparateur sérieux.
> (Pour moins de 300).


On a le même problème alors. 

As-tu trouvé un centre ou l'as-tu apporté chez Apple directement ? Quand on voit ce qu'ils demandent pour ajouter 2go de RAM dans une configuration neuve, on se dit qu'il vaut peut-être mieux aller voir ailleurs... 

Sinon je lis ici et là qu'à PARIS "* A.G.L* services 
  43 Rue Claude Bernard, 75005 Paris      01 43 36 69 64" est très bien, ils ont même un musée des macs ! Mais à 18h40 ils ne répondent plus...


----------



## macoupc (28 Mars 2012)

Bon, je me suis décidé à déposer mon ordi chez *ALIS au 21 boulevard richard lenoir 75011 PARIS*, très pros, efficaces.

Ils ont fait le test NVIDIA pour savoir si la carte graphique est bien dans la série et c'était le cas, mais mon ordi n'est plus sous garantie (même avec l'extension ça dépasse de 4 mois les 4 ans)... Il faut voir ce qu'il peuvent faire pour un fidèle des fidèles comme moi...  A vrai dire ça dépend d'apple car c'est monté au niveau du dessus au SAV apple care... j'espère qu'ils vont pouvoir faire un geste commercial quand même, le problème est de série avec ces cartes graphiques, 4 ou 4 ans et demi ça ne change pas grand chose. 

Sinon ça coûte 500-600 pour changer la carte mère d'un ordi de 4 ans et 4 mois ça fait mal et c'est le prix d'un nouvel ordi ou presque... qui lui ne serait pas obsolète ou vintage dans 8 mois. Sinon j'espère qu'ils me feront au moins une réduction sur un nouvel ordi apple pour éviter que je ne passe à la concurrence. Ils font des supers ordis Sony quand même...


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mars 2012)

macoupc a dit:


> Sinon ça coûte 500-600 pour changer la carte mère d'un ordi de 4 ans et 4 mois ça fait mal et c'est le prix d'un nouvel ordi ou presque... qui lui ne serait pas obsolète ou vintage dans 8 mois. Sinon j'espère qu'ils me feront au moins une réduction sur un nouvel ordi apple pour éviter que je ne passe à la concurrence. Ils font des supers ordis Sony quand même...



Autrement réfléchis / renseigne toi pour mettre l'affaire en justice. Il y avait quand même un pb (vice caché ?) reconnu par Nvidia et Apple.


----------



## mouchy (27 Août 2012)

bonjour, pourriez-vous également me communiquer l'adresse de ce réparateur svp, même souci d'écran mosaïque ou qui clignote avant bug final... merci


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2013)

4 messages au compteur
4 réponses systématiquement à coté de la plaque
pub
orthographe aléatoire à la limite du compréhensible

c'est moi ou bien 

cela valait bien la peine de déterrer le sujet re-


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juillet 2014)

Erictuan a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je suis désolé pour le pub


Je suis désolé que tu n'aies pas compris qu'l faut modifier ta signature, ce qui fait que j'ai de nouveau supprimé ton msg précédent.


----------

